# Bella puppies soon



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope here temp dropped to 98.7 today I've been checking it all week & the lowest it's been was 99.5  I got so irritated at my hubby because he sent me to the store :lol:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yay I can't wait to see them when they are born and I hope everything goes smoothly. Tell her she needs to wait until I get back from taking my kids school clothes shopping so I don't miss anything lol.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I keep on popping on for some news. Good luck XXXX


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just checked her temp again & it was 97.7 is that too low ? I'm a mess lol


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just called the er vet & they said that's fine it just means it's within 12-24 hours.I wasn't this nervous having my own kids lol

Ladybelle I don't think you'll miss it she's just sleeping now.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

it's so exciting  praying everything goes okay


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

How exciting!
Good girl Bella! You'll have babies soon.
Good Luck!
xxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone  Still no change.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Keep us posted Alisha!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Perhaps she will have had them in the night so uk will have a lovely suprise in the morning!


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

very exciting .....can't wait to see Bella and Poco puppies.I had one of mine go down to 96 the day she had the puppies and she was fine .Keep us posted


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone  

Lil Bell I really panicked about the temp thing lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay I haven't missed anything! I would be as nervous as you Alisha, it's just because we love them  Everything will be just fine. I'll be up waiting for pics tonight    And I'll say a prayer for you and Bella.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It's so exciting! I'll keep checking in for updates. Keep us posted, Alisha.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I put her on the bed with me & she went straight under the covers & started to dig up a storm I kept bringing her out & she just went right back under. Then she started panting heavily she dug a whole bunch in her pen & she's laying down right now. Just keeping you all updated


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Yay! It sounds like it'll be soon!! I can't wait!!! :toothy5: :hello1:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Still nothing she wants to get in our bed lol Poor thing will have to sleep in her pen for awhile.I've got my camera by the bed to take video. Hopefully I'll have something to report tomorrow.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo how exciting!!!
I'll check back as soon as I wake up!! 
Fingers crossed that everything goes perfectly!! :love5:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I bet puppies are being born right now!!!

PM me if you need any advice. I have tons of articles...


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Alisha, how is Bella?
Any news?

xx


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope they're born soon! It was the first thing I thought about when I woke up this morning.. well maybe the second since my throat hurts  i always come back sick after a vacation lol


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Just checking in to see if there was any new updates!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

just checking for puppies too  lol it was the first thing i thought of when i got up as well.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Just woke up and wanted to see if there were any chi babies yet!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lol i checked first thing this morning


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry guys we were up late then up again around 3. She's gettting really uncomfortable but I think it's that time before labor.My hubby slept in the pan with her for a few hours & I took everyone else down & slept on the couch.She's kinda resting now but every once in a while she gets up & grunts & digs like crazy.

Katie hope you feel better ((hugs)) Thanks for thinking of us everyone I spent the whole awake time last night praying all will go well.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you for the update.
I'm sending positive vibes your way!
I'll check back later to see if there's un update.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Her water broke & she's having contractions.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aww i'm glad i didn't miss her having puppies. praying it all goes okay


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is good news! Glad I didn't miss Bella having her puppies. Sending you warmest wishes that everything goes well.  

Please keep us posted with updates when you can.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Yay I cannot wait!!! I know I went a good 24 hours without sleep checking on Flower when she was in labor. I hope all is going well!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

The puppies didn't make it a girl & a boy ale:


----------



## Lil Bell (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh my i am so very sorry ...Is mommy doing okay?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's fine Thnak Heavens  My heart is broken I'm crying my eyes out


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg Alisha I'm so sorry *hugs*
I can't believe it.
I'm so glad Bella's okay- that in itself is a miracle.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

oh alisha this is such sad news. i'm so sorry  

i'm so glad bella is okay.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Please dont cry these things happen I'm very sorry for your loss but Bella is ok and thats the most important thing sending you big hugs x x


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry about the puppies Alisha  I'm glad Bella is ok. How is she coping?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhhh Alisha....I'm so sorry for you and Bella and the puppies! Just cry and get it all out! Take care of Bella; she's going to need alot of TLC! Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG I'm so sorry Alisha  I am so glad that Bella is o.k.


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Awww I'm sorry. Wonder what happened?  Atleast Bella is ok, thats the most important!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

{{{HUGS}}}

OMG I'm so sorry. I'm sitting hear and I'm crying too...
I know how excited you were about the puppies... especially a boy and a girl...
How is Bella doing? What happent? Did they born stiff?
The good news is that she's there with you...
I hope you are better soon.
xxx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG Alisha {{{HUGS}}}
I am so so sorry.
I am glad Bella is ok.

I know only too well the heart ache you are going through right now. 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX's to you both.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh no! Alisha, I'm so sorry about the puppies. Thank goodness Bella is okay. Our hearts are hurting for you and your family over this loss. It's okay to cry and grieve....we're here for you.

My Bella and I send hugs to you and your Bella.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry, but I am thankful that Bella is ok.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Oh my, I am so sad for you guys. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry of your loss Alisha.

Love to you and your family. xxx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im so sorry for ur loss  glad Bella is ok


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats so sad, glad mummy is okay!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg i have been keeping an eye on this and was really excited but cannot send you enough love xoxoxo i am so sorry but am happy bella is ok give her a big hug from us thinking about you and bella xoxoxo


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your nice words. I took pics of the babies I'll post a link tomorrow so if you don't want to see them you don't have to look. They just looked like they were sleeping. I've been crying all day


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry about Bella's puppies. That must be hard for both of you, but I'm glad to hear that she is OK. Hang in there!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Alisha I'm so sorry  my heart goes out to you and your family at this time and give Bella a cuddle from me.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about the puppies Alisha Poor little Bella. My thoughts are with you both. I would love to see a pic of the "sleeping" babies. Alot of Chi pups seem not to make it! Very sad indeed.


----------



## fobray (Jul 2, 2007)

Thats so sad!
I'm so sorry, I would also be crying my eyes out!
My heart goes out to you and your family xxxx


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. I posted on your pics thread. Now I'm crying. Life can be such a struggle, and I am sending healing prayers and blessings to you. I know your family is heartbroken. Little angels in heaven. Try not to 'what if' and don't beat yourself up. You certainly gave a ton of love, caring, and did all the right things. Give Bella a gentle hug from me.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone for all your kind words.I gave Bella all of your hugs


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my dear Alisha. I am so very sorry. I can't imagine how heartbroken you must be. Hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Lin


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

I just read this =(
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you I still feel sad but I'm not just crying at the drop of a hat anymore. Bella is acting a little strange though she's sitting downstairs howling at us when we're upstairs  She's being really clingy which isn't totally out of character for her.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh no!
I'm so sorry!
Thank God Bella's okay!
-hugs-
<333


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

What sad news. I'm so sorry, but so relieved that Bella made it. Alisha, I'm glad you're feeling a tiny bit better.

I'm coming in a little late on this after a week's worth of PC problems.


----------

